# New Planer/Sander Cabinet



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought a Rigid belt/spindle sander a while back and have been looking for a way to store it so it doesn't take up any floor space. I had my little planer mounted on a metal stand, couldn't think of a way to add the sander so decided to make a cabinet that would hold both. I've seen where others have made cabinets with pivoting shelves, with one of the tools hanging under the shelf. Didn't really feel comfortable with that idea so made a cabinet with a center pull-out shelf so I could swap them, depending on which I was using at the time. The cabinet wound up with half depth drawers on each side (found a use for the slides I took off my drill press cabinet) so that gives me a place to stores the belts and sleeves for the sander, the accessories for the planer with a little room left over.

#1 - the complete cabinet (less finish, that will happen when the weather is a little nicer) with the sander and planer in place - the sanding belt has to be removed for it to fit on the sliding shelf.
#2- two half-height drawers on one side, the other has a full height (I only had the three drawer slides to use up).
#3 - the pull-out tray installed.
#4 - mounting the drawer fronts. I usually drill the holes for the drawer pulls, run screws into the drawer, remove and run screws from inside but no hardware so had to get creative.
#5 - no way to clamp the full height front so I tacked it in place with hot-melt glue, took the drawer out and ran the screws from inside. As you can see, I wasn't paying attention when I routed the pull recess and routed the good face. Oh well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job on the cabinet. I like the drawers too.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

top shelf Tom...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Great idea, Tom. I have exactly the same issue. I really like the drawer handles. How exactly did you do them?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@furboo

I've done these in the past, these didn't turn out well as they look better when the end is a full half-circle but I was in a hurry.

#1 - I made the jig in two halves with the thought that I could change the length of the cutout as needed.
#2 - Put a saw kerf on the center of the inside part to make it easier to line up with the layout line on the part - plus it won't wear off like a pencil line.
#3 - Jig clamped over the layout lines on the part, and the center hole cut out.
#4 - Cove bit used to cut the relief in the back face - depth is limited by needing enough "land" on the other face for the bearing on the roundover bit to run. This could be eliminated by making a second larger jig that would allow use of a guide bushing and round nose bit, with the roundover on the other face done first.
#5 - the other (front) face with the cutout finished using a roundover bit.

The .pdf is a scanned photo of a piece I made many years ago - note the rabbet ears on the TV. The cutout has rounded ends which I think looks a lot better, and I will make my next jig accordingly - although probably not so it can be adjustable length as the outer corner would be pretty fragile, particularly with MDF.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice work Tom . Really liking the drawer handles that you built , and the pull out trays a really nice touch


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Tom


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

Nice job Tom. Is it possible to use the planer on the pull out shelf instead of swapping positions with the sander.

Tom


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I cheated - - Used my late mother's portable microwave stand from WalMart that was stored in the basement with her other stuff. It fit right on top, drilled a couple holes thru the top and bolted it down. It's got a drawer and a shelf, and is on wheels to move around.

But yours is classy and cool. Good job!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot of useful and interesting techniques, Tom. This is something that can be adapted to other equipment, too.Thanks.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

bigmuddyriver said:


> Nice job Tom. Is it possible to use the planer on the pull out shelf instead of swapping positions with the sander.
> 
> Tom


I was actually thinking about that, but have the same concerns that were expressed about the pull-out sanding table that were expressed in another post. However, maybe a leg on the two outboard corners would take care of that - I had though about the legs as it felt a little tippy putting some force on the extended tray with the sander off the top as would happen when I was moving the planer to the top. Certainly would eliminate some heavy moving, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job, Tom...what you did can be used for many other projects...thanks for sharing...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

@tomp913

Thanks for the instructions and photos for the drawer handles, Tom...again, looks great!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done Tom.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent combination and well exceuted. Aprreciate the build detailsd.


----------

